# Retaking Certification test



## brawny1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I recently on 11/14/09 took the certification test and did not pass.  I will retake the test March 2010.  I wanted to know..Do I have to buy the new 2010 CPT, HCPCS(2010) and ICD-10 manuals to retake the test? or can I use the books that i already have and used for 2009 test?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 19, 2010)

*Previously answered*

This question has been asked and answered many times. The information is readily available on the AAPC website when you check the requirements for taking the exam.

ICD-10 is NOT yet being used.  2010 version of ICD-9 IS being used. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

